# How have your musical tastes changed with age?



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Sifting through (more like straightening up) my record collection the other day and was surprised at some of the stuff in there, that I'd forgotten about. Got me to thinking about stuff I used to listen to a lot more. What about you?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

My tastes have certainly had the tendency towards "softer"... but also "broader" through time.
However, ever since my teenage years, some of my tastes in music were considered a bit weird by many of my friends.


----------



## Alsomooh (Jul 12, 2020)

Slowly broadening. My tastes were pretty much set by my mid twenties, but within categories I learn to like more artists and accept more variety and more crossover. Not deliberately meaning to go softer, I do listen to a lot of acoustic music in many styles, maybe because I feel there’s more happening there right now.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

First record as kid was the Marine Corps Band - could never stand the Beatles or hippies and so on. Even back then I realized they were naive.

When I was about 18 I was playing in a garage band ( The Who, Deep Purple etc ) but also listening to classical music; mostly chamber music and opera which I still listen to.

I had a Bluegrass epiphany when I was about 20 and got caught up in the crossover between Appalachian music and British traditional music. That pretty much carries through to what I play today but it has a harder element to it now. Bluegrass often starts with a letter in the first verse and there’s someone dead by the second verse which is kinda whimsical compared to recent songs about the meth industry where there’s lines like “I’ll fire eight shots in your back - when you run.”


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

listen to a wider selection (anything but rap)


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Harsh distortion with yelling singing style is off the list these days.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

player99 said:


> Harsh distortion with yelling singing style is off the list these days.


I intend on doing lots of that if I end up in a long term care facility 25 years from now.


----------



## Analogman (Oct 3, 2012)

I’ve been getting back into hard rock and metal, learning songs I didn’t have the chops for in my teens.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I’ve always listened to all types of music. I find all genres fit the 80/20 model where the 20 is always interesting.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

As I grow older I appreciate jazz more & mroe--still a lot that does nothing for me, but I understand & appreciate more of it.
Of course Jazz is a broad area of music.
I also enjoy Classical more than I used to--and I always like Classical music.


----------



## Fred Gifford (Sep 2, 2019)

I listen to the exact same albums I listened to when I was 15 .... not a thing has changed ... still happy with those records 50 years later


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Marginally softer, marginally broader, though always fairly broad. More than anything, my tastes have become more local. I rarely listen to anything that isn't by someone I know anymore. (I drove to Chapleau last week (9 hours) and my "locally grown" playlist lasted the whole distance.) My lyrical tastes have evolved too - songs about drinking and one-night-stands no longer have a lot of appeal for my 50-something self. The dinosaur rock that I listened to as a kid is still enjoyable as a genre, but the songs themselves have grown a bit stale to me.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

MIne are somewhat the same. My tastes have progressed with some newer music, but not all. I listened to new wave, Orchestral, opera, swing and classic. Got into the punk sound about 1980 and my punk tastes changed a bit with the times. Overall, I may listen to a bit more genre styles, but not a lot. I think as a 15yr old going from Adam and the Ants, Kraftwerk, Beethoven, Mozart, Foreigner to Goldfinger, Rancid, SRV but still listening to the tunes that got my musical train rolling, was pretty open minded. Still, I can NOT listen to most of the new crap that is played on "rock stations" or pop. BLECH !!!!!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

They have definitely expanded, but I still enjoy the stuff I listened to when I was in my late teens.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

My tastes have pretty much stayed the same. I'm in to the same bands artists that I was when I was 15. Pink Floyd, Queen, Rush Merle Haggard, Buck Owens are the big ones. Picked up many new artists\bands along the way but pretty much all in the same core genre. In the past couple decades I've broadened slightly with jazz\blues based music but I'm still hard core what I grew up with. 
I'm pretty much the cliche "What kind of music do you like"? "Oh I like both kinds. Country and Western"? 
It makes me a little narrow in my musical tastes but I'm very good at playing those styles of music. So great at country and country rock but not a well rounded musician.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I like both kinds of music. Country AND Western.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Wardo said:


> First record as kid was the Marine Corps Band - could never stand the Beatles or hippies and so on. Even back then I realized they were naive.
> 
> When I was about 18 I was playing in a garage band ( The Who, Deep Purple etc ) but also listening to classical music; mostly chamber music and opera which I still listen to.
> 
> I had a Bluegrass epiphany when I was about 20 and got caught up in the crossover between Appalachian music and British traditional music. That pretty much carries through to what I play today but it has a harder element to it now. Bluegrass often starts with a letter in the first verse and there’s someone dead by the second verse which is kinda whimsical compared to recent songs about the meth industry where there’s lines like “I’ll fire eight shots in your back - when you run.”


When I was around that age I wandered into Alberts Hall in Toronto and sat in a half empty room and watched “The Country Gentleman” perform. It changed my life. I was a hardcore rock or prog rock kind of guy back then. All of a sudden I was buying Vassar Clements and Tony Rice albums instead of Ramones or Led Zeppelin. Bluegrass and old timey country eventually lead me to early blues and folk which lead me to blues, jazz, hip hop and, fuck, even Justin Timberlake and even some EDM stuff.

There is only good music and bad music.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Sneaky said:


> There is only good music and bad music


What ever grabs me by the booboo.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Sneaky said:


> When I was around that age I wandered into Alberts Hall in Toronto and sat in a half empty room and watched “The Country Gentleman” perform.....


Went to see Vassar sometime in the 70s. Might have been the Elmo. He arrived too late to play so all I saw was his bus sitting outside - it was raining.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> When I was around that age I wandered into Alberts Hall in Toronto and sat in a half empty room and watched “The Country Gentleman” perform. It changed my life. I was a hardcore rock or prog rock kind of guy back then. All of a sudden I was buying Vassar Clements and Tony Rice albums instead of Ramones or Led Zeppelin. Bluegrass and old timey country eventually lead me to early blues and folk which lead me to blues, jazz, hip hop and, fuck, even Justin Timberlake and even some EDM stuff.
> 
> There is only good music and bad music.


I had a lot of influence from my father who loved bluegrass, played guitar, banjo and mandolin. Its what inspired me to one day own some Martins. Bought my first one in 1993. In the 80's when Ricky Skaggs came along and mixed bluegrass and country thats what influenced my playing more than anything else.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

How far from The Beatles did I go ! From classical music (Bach, Beethoven and others on nylon) through Celtic/Irish classicals (with complex alternate tunings), jazzy movies themes of the fifties and sixties, diving in early Blues (including alternate tunings and slides) and Country Blues. Almost always acoustic.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Analogman said:


> I’ve been getting back into hard rock and metal, learning songs I didn’t have the chops for in my teens.


I second this!!

Of course still listen to all the stuff I was into over the years, and a bit more as I've branched off into some deeper bands (albums) from the stuff I've always liked. I think I'm pretty lucky to have grown up when I did. I was born mid 70's, so I listened to my dad's stuff (Beatles, Stones, Who, etc) my Mum's Mowtown... I have no idea how a girl born and raised in Ireland was that deep into Mowtown, but hey... good for me. Then all the stuff that was coming onto the radio as I grew up. Police into Madness, into the Smith's into Talking Heads. Then I was exposed to Zep, Sabbath, Deep Purple which lead me to Metallica, Megadeth, Priest. Then as Grunge was coming in, I got into (what is now known as) 90's Alternative, plus the Second British Wave, and then Tool, Soundgarden, etc. 

But I have definitely been playing (learning on guitar) the harder Rock/Metal stuff I could not get at the time. Fun stuff, and it really strengthens other areas of my playing. As I'm sure a lot of cross genres stuff does.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

If it has an interesting melody, harmony or groove, then it'll usually catch my ear. That leads me to listen to all sorts of different things. So I guess it's always evolving. Especially since pretty much all of music history is available online.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

For listening, I chose option 4 quieter. But really my listening is quieter and option 2 broader.
However, my playing has really stayed the same - loud rock n roll


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Nope. I still listen to what I listened to as a teen and in my early 20's. Country, western, various forms of classical, jazz, blues, rock and sometimes roll. Some of the new stuff is good and some isn't. Mind you I was never a beatles or stones or elvis fan. Same goes for black sabbath. 
These guys too. right now they are on trial and facing 15 years for playing "Satanic" music.


----------

